# 2002 Pathfinder LE MPG



## instantpop (Dec 19, 2005)

So I am the proud new owner of an '02 Pathfinder LE this week and after driving my 240SX into the ground and my '98 Altima before that, I am loving my first adventure into the SUV arena. I do have a question, though. I've read that the MPG rating for the Pathfinder is 15/19 and you're more likely to get 13 MPG when driving in the city. I'm not even getting that. I'm lucky if I am getting about 10MPG when using it for running errands and the like. Any ideas as to what I should check out to get that number a bit higher? I did buy the vehicle from a dealership but not really one that I necessarily trust did a good job of conditioning the vehicle before I purchased it. I was ready for lower MPG coming from the 240, but I didn't think that it would be this drastic! Any ideas are welcome and thanks for providing such a great forum!!

-Brent


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey welcome to the forum!

I don't know how the 4wd is set up in the newer models (i.e. full-time 4wd, etc), but if you can, keep it out of 4wd whenever you don't need it. The extra power ot turn the front does effect the MPGs.

Also, standard tune-up stuff like plugs, wires, filters (air and fuel) can help quite a bit.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## instantpop (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Zilverado,

Thanks for the speedy reply. The newer ones (at least my '02) has Auto 4WD as an option and that is where things are set. I've got it there since we've got quite a bit of snow here right now and it's one of the main reasons I went to the SUV market from the 240SX I had. The maintenance records on it are pretty much non-existent so I am going to go through and replace all the plugs, filters and whatnot. Luckily my brother-in-law works for an auto parts store!! I've also read that colder temperatures can effect the MPG, but really by how much? Right now, I am getting about 10-12 MPG on 92 Octane gas.


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

Check out all of your cv shafts and make sure nothing is binding in the drivetrain, any type of drag is going to lower your gas mileage


----------



## Telefunken (Nov 11, 2005)

My average is around 13 mpg (city/aggressive, fresh plugs and filters). With gentle driving and lotsa highway it's around 16 mpg. I also noticed that the mileage went a bit down after I had the transmission fluids changed. Since I did it at the independent shop it's not entirely impossible that the guys used wrong viscosity fluids. No way to check though, is there?


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

instantpop said:


> Hey Zilverado,
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply. The newer ones (at least my '02) has Auto 4WD as an option and that is where things are set. I've got it there since we've got quite a bit of snow here right now and it's one of the main reasons I went to the SUV market from the 240SX I had. The maintenance records on it are pretty much non-existent so I am going to go through and replace all the plugs, filters and whatnot. Luckily my brother-in-law works for an auto parts store!! I've also read that colder temperatures can effect the MPG, but really by how much? Right now, I am getting about 10-12 MPG on 92 Octane gas.



Hi!

Here are a couple of things to keep in mind:

1) If the weather is VERY cold right now, your mileage will be affected pretty bad. Running in AUTO...if the vehicle is using 4X4 alot will decrease gas mileage by 3MPG fairly easily. Also, in the cold weather, all of the moving parts of the drive train from the wheel bearings to the U-Joints...to the transfer-case fluid...all takes time to warm up. That means, for 10-15 minutes of your initial drive time, you're trying to move very cold parts...and that takes more power from the engine...which uses more gas.

2) You should get better MPG with higher octane fuel. I see you're using 92 Octane..that should help...but it's really a toss up on fuel efficiency vs. the cost of premium fuel. You may try using an ethanol blend in the winter time that is 90 octane. The ethanol won't hurt your Pathy and it will keep water from getting into your fuel line.

3) Obviously, general tune-up items like: Replace oxygen sensor, replace spark plugs, replace spark plug wires, run fuel injector cleaner through the engine, etc....those will all help as well. The oxygen sensor will cost at least $50 for the part...and then labor on top of that to install...so I'd have it tested before you replace it. (A bad O2 sensor could cause bad mileage...but you'd probably notice performance issues as well...)

I think the biggest thing that is affecting your MPG right now is probably the cold weather and your use of 4X4...if it's slippery out.



-T


----------



## instantpop (Dec 19, 2005)

thrbek said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here are a couple of things to keep in mind:
> 
> ...


Hey T,
Thanks for the tips. I didn't realize that just having the Pathy in Auto 4WD mode would cause a strain on the MPG, but from what I have read here and several other places that seems to be the case. But can you clarify for me that just having it on the Auto 4WD can be one of the causes of poorer fuel economy, even if it isn't kicking into 4WD. Is there a way to tell that it is kicking in or does it just do it when it senses slippage and then return to normal 2WD once the problem is connected. This is my first venture into the SUV market, so forgive me if that question is a bit basic.

It also has been VERY cold here. Today was the first day we've had above 15ºF since I bought the vehicle. I think I am still going to take it into a different dealer than the one I purchased it from and have them just take a look to have the reassurance that everything is up to snuff. Peace of mind, you know?

Mainly, I just want to get up to that 15/19 MPG mark vs. the 10/13 MPG I am experiencing now. As I said, I was expecting to take a hit when switching over to the lovely Pathy, but made the switch largely based on the rated numbers that I had seen, so getting 10/13 is a bit hard to swallow right now.

Thanks again to everyone for all their suggestions so far and keep them coming. This place has been a great resource for me since I am new to the truck world!!


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have '01 Path LE. I get around 12mpg now days in Chicago winter. I get low fuel light come on around 200miles. During warmer days, it's little better 13-15. We are probably 70% city - 30% hw. We do spend extra time warming up the car due to our toddler.

I don't think I've hit anywhere close 19 except for when we went on a long road trip. You basically have to drive all highway near speed limit to get that kind of number.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

instantpop said:


> Hey T,
> Thanks for the tips. I didn't realize that just having the Pathy in Auto 4WD mode would cause a strain on the MPG, but from what I have read here and several other places that seems to be the case. But can you clarify for me that just having it on the Auto 4WD can be one of the causes of poorer fuel economy, even if it isn't kicking into 4WD. Is there a way to tell that it is kicking in or does it just do it when it senses slippage and then return to normal 2WD once the problem is connected. This is my first venture into the SUV market, so forgive me if that question is a bit basic.
> 
> It also has been VERY cold here. Today was the first day we've had above 15ºF since I bought the vehicle. I think I am still going to take it into a different dealer than the one I purchased it from and have them just take a look to have the reassurance that everything is up to snuff. Peace of mind, you know?
> ...


Instant,

Your mileage will improve quite a bit when the weather warms up. When the weather outside is 20F or lower, it takes the vehicle longer to warm up. This consumes more fuel...especially if you don't drive very far to work.

If you drive mostly highway in 2WD, you won't notice as much of a hit in the cold weather. If you only have a 15-20 minute commute in the morning through in-town traffic, you'll notice a drastic drop-off in fuel economy when the temperature is below 20 degrees. This is mainly due to the fact that by the time the engine gets warm, you're just about to the parking lot at work...

As far as the "Auto" 4WD setting, I don't think leaving the vehicle in Auto will have any discernable impact on fuel economy unless you're driving on slippey surfaces where the 4x4 is engaging alot.

I think the most important thing to realize is that FUEL IS ONE OF THE LEAST EXPENSIVE ITEMS you'll ever pay for with your vehicle. (Well, unless it jumps to $7/gallon or something crazy like that.)

Once the weather warms up, you'll easily see 15MPG in town...and probably closer to 20MPG on the highway driving 60MPH. I drive 80 miles round trip every day on a two-lane state highway. I consistently get 19-20MPG...and sometimes 21 or 22 in the summer time.

Right now, I'm getting 15-16MPG on the highway...but it's been very cold here as well.

Best wishes...

-T


----------



## instantpop (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. This forum has been great. Nice to know that there is a place to come for answers as a new Pathy owner!! Looking forward to being a part of this club for some time 

I'll keep an eye out on the MPG once the weather warms up. I suppose buying the thing in the midst of a subzero cold snap isn't going to give me the best representation and I appreciate all of you who have taken the time to share the wealth of knowledge!


----------



## fjo_newport (Dec 23, 2005)

In "Auto" mode, your front hubs are locked, so you will still loose some MPG over just 2WD mode.


----------



## acb_22 (Jun 8, 2005)

I've got a 2001 LE ... that has the AWD function ... I try to use it sparingly, due to the poor gas mileage. I drove my gf to the airport (35mi) and back, picked her up and drove back to the house ... a total of about 70 miles, and did one errand around the city, and I immediately filled up to see what kind of gas mileage I was going to get on the highway. I wasn't going 55mph or 65mph ... had the Pathy going 75-80 ... and I averaged 16.5 mpg. Not bad, but not great. Especially, when my gf uses the car as her 'everyday' car, to go to work ... and her work is about 3 miles away.

I recently had the truck in for work (the check engine light was on), and they replaced the fuel pump, so I saw an increase come shortly thereafter, but now, the light's back on ... so it might be an O2 sensor.

While it sucks with gas prices at $2.60/gallon of premium in the DC area, knowing she's safe driving around town, and having fun with her bum warmers ... getting sucky gas mileage isn't the worst.



Cheers! 

PS - I'm still driving my 1991 240 SX SE!! It's got 150K on it ...


----------



## charlie_one (Aug 18, 2005)

acb_22 said:


> While it sucks with gas prices at $2.60/gallon of premium in the DC area, knowing she's safe driving around town, and having fun with her bum warmers ... getting sucky gas mileage isn't the worst.


Here in Sweden both the gas and Diesel is just around $4,00 /gallon, that sucks !!!!


----------



## jkf4x4 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Pathfinder LE MPG*



instantpop said:


> So I am the proud new owner of an '02 Pathfinder LE this week and after driving my 240SX into the ground and my '98 Altima before that, I am loving my first adventure into the SUV arena. I do have a question, though. I've read that the MPG rating for the Pathfinder is 15/19 and you're more likely to get 13 MPG when driving in the city. I'm not even getting that. I'm lucky if I am getting about 10MPG when using it for running errands and the like. Any ideas as to what I should check out to get that number a bit higher? I did buy the vehicle from a dealership but not really one that I necessarily trust did a good job of conditioning the vehicle before I purchased it. I was ready for lower MPG coming from the 240, but I didn't think that it would be this drastic! Any ideas are welcome and thanks for providing such a great forum!!
> 
> -Brent


I have a 2001 Pathfinder LE and average 18-21MPG combined city/highway. However, DO NOT set the 4WD system to "AUTO" unless there is snow or ice on the road. Once the road is clear put it back to "2WD". The "AUTO" setting causes my MPG to drop to 15. Also note that in heavy snow, I've found it better to lock it in "4WD HI" than to leave it in "AUTO".


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

fjo_newport said:


> In "Auto" mode, your front hubs are locked, so you will still loose some MPG over just 2WD mode.


Good point.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

charlie_one said:


> Here in Sweden both the gas and Diesel is just around $4,00 /gallon, that sucks !!!!


It was bad during the hurricane season here in the USA...but now it's back down around the $2.15/gallon range. Premium, (my Pathy likes high octane), is running around $2.49/gallon.



-T


----------



## instantpop (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, after having the Pathfinder in my posession for a few weeks, I can say that I am averaging the factory numbers for gas mileage. The biggest obstacle is learning to completely ignore my gas gauge which seems to be one of the lamest pieces of equipment on the car. Over the holidays, the wife and I took a fairly decent trip (about 300 round trip) and the gas gauge was hitting E. The light had not yet come on, but I am not one to push it, especially since I am new to the ride, you know? So, I pull over to get some gas and find out after filling up that I've still got 6 gallons left in the tank! I couldn't believe it. Made me breathe a little bit easier to know that I am indeed getting the 15/19 promised to me by the sticker. FWIW, I've been using strictly premium fuel up to this point over the three weeks that I've had it.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone in Canada have MPG estimates? The fuel quality / size of gallon are different. I'm looking at an 01 Pathfinder and I'm leary of the MPG quotes I'm getting from some sources.


----------

